# The merry month of May



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love May. Not only because my birthday's this month, either. May is just great.
Especially this May -- look at what I've gotten in the mail this month so far from my slingshot brothers:
(Except for the Jungle Hunter, which is in there for size comparison)










I really like Nico's Pocket Poacher. It's wrapped in rubber which makes it real comfy to shoot and also gives it a sort of bada$$ look, don't you think?








It is similar in size to the Jungle Hunter ( a tad shorter). But it's more comfortable to shoot with. Nico armed it with 4 strands each side of tan Thera Tube, which made for a powerful shooter indeed! I was able to pierce a steel can with 7/16 steel balls with it easily from 11 yds. As you can see, though, I soon cut them down to 3 strands per side because of my weak hands. But eight strands is really about right for an effective hunting setup. And notice the big pouch for stones, Nico's preferred hunting ammo. Nice. More pics:

















I'm really liking this pocket hunter, Nico. Thanks, and thanks for setting it up with these tan Thera Tubes, too, so I could try them.

. . . And now, check out my Midnight Marauder Chunky Oak and Steel shooter. Really cool!










I first saw one of these posted by MJ and just had to have one. So I traded something -- I forget what -- with MM for it. Because of the much narrower grip than the Jungle Hunter, it did get some getting used to, but once I got the hang of it, I was zipping some marbles out to the coke cans with good accuracy. This is another great concealable shooter, good for hunting too, because if nothing else this thing is made _strong_. It'll handle any bandset you can pull. MM's workmanship on this thing is flawless, too. Great job, Greg. and Thanks.
















. . .Now Smitty










His "Spitfire" needs no introduction. We've all been drooling over this one lately. But now that Smitty's shootin' his fancy Hogan's Casting model, I was able to grab this original plywood model off him! This is a collector's item if ever there was one.








It shoots like a dream, let me tell you. I stood in front of my target box with it for an hour this morning and didn't want to stop. Great slingshot, expertly made by a man who knows what slingshots are all about. Great frame, Smitty. I love it. Thanks, man.

Well, I hope you all enjoyed this post and aren't *too *jealous, ha!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking shooters there DH


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice i am also a lucky man this month because of u thanks again by the way its great! i will hope to return the favor hen im older!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

You have some nice slingshots there Bill..

A lot of talented makers you have quite a wonderful array of slingshots all of them are great and each one could fill the pot no doubt in my mind.

MidnightMarauder is a talented maker

Smitty without a doubt is a gifted craftsman as well and a hunter in his own right..

Those tan thin theratubes are great, I made a pocket resortera for a nephew from a small Magonlia fork traditional tie down style and they were two strands per side (4 strand total).

The kid killed a thrasher bird with it, using a stone from a good 10 yards not bad for an 11 yr old kid and he isnt a hunter but something about that slingshot tempted him to hunt lol. Almost all of the resorteras I make for people wind up being used to hunt whether they wanted to or not they just have the pull towards hunting.

Awesome thread Bill
Nico
P.S. how does the pocket poacher shoot with 3 tan thera
tubes per side?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It shoots fast and hard still, Nico. But I think I'd trust the 4-strand more.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

They all look like fantastic works of art DH, Nice score!

Cheers


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I am a slingshot pornoholic. Yes this may just be an extentional meaning to an old word but thats ok because language and meanings for words to evolve or change and even branch out. Bad means good and she is so hot does not mean her temperature is above the 98.6 average on the thermo gauge that might be either he is ready to go or she is go I mean at it and maby they both are ready for something along the lines of great pleasure, or not, but not hot to the touch. Or thats a bad car no no that does not mean the car misbehaves it just means its fast or it looks great or both. I'm done.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> I am a slingshot pornoholic. Yes this may just be an extentional meaning to an old word but thats ok because language and meanings for words to evolve or change and even branch out. Bad means good and she is so hot does not mean her temperature is above the 98.6 average on the thermo gauge that might be either he is ready to go or she is go I mean at it and maby they both are ready for something along the lines of great pleasure, or not, but not hot to the touch. Or thats a bad car no no that does not mean the car misbehaves it just means its fast or it looks great or both. I'm done.


Is it 5:00 already dgui or are you starting early today?


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Dang, nice slings, i wish i had one of em







, but yah u are a lucky guy







!, enjoy and thanks for sharing!.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Hey Darrell: I almost lost it reading that post!*_


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Replying to MJ & DH, It's always go time and I think my bread is done.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Your a lucky man DH, nice collection by great makers and shooters.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice slingshot collection DH.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Your may is about to get even better DH......


















Cheers - John


----------

